# 034 20vt log manifold



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Thought you guys might be interested in this too...would work on AAN, 3B, 7A, etc. would be good for some decent power, and would cost $325...we just need people to sign up. If nothing else get the word out so we as a community can have this piece available!!!
UPDATE!: $250 for first 10 people!!!
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...90241
*From my post over on Motorgeek:*
Some of you may have noticed me and a few other members of this forum pestering 034 to make a log manifold for the 20vt engines that is affordable, has an external wastegate provision, and will support decent amounts of power. Oh, and it would be T3 FLANGED








Here was my original inquiry from my project thread

_Quote, originally posted by *"loxxrider"* »_
DEAR 034: I, and I'm sure I speak for all of us here, would absolutely love to buy a t3 manifold with ext. wg provisions for the price of $3-400 if you made one. Basically the 7a turbo one or one just like the STR piece. I'm sure if you did that, 10-20 people would sign up and pay for one up front. If that doesn't happen, then I'm sorry but my business has to go somewhere else. 
Just a little suggestion and wishful thinking.

To which 034 answered:


_Quote, originally posted by *"newt"* »_
Dear Loxrider/Motorgeek: If you can get together 10 people committed 100% to buying it, with money where their mouth is ($50 deposit), we will make you this manifold for the same price as the 7at version.


So who wants in? 
Price would be $325 since thats the price of the 7AT manifold. 

1. Loxxrider (not paid)
2. boschman36 (not paid)
3. Allen Voter from 20vt mailing list (not paid)
4. madteacher (not paid)
5. mange3586 (maybe?...not paid)
6. Nuugen (not paid)
7. pitten (not paid)
8. BradWeingartner (depending on if ac/etc. fits not paid) 
9. Dave
10. Brad

_Modified by loxxrider at 10:34 PM 1-19-2010_

_Modified by loxxrider at 10:38 PM 1-19-2010_

_Modified by loxxrider at 12:16 AM 1-20-2010_

_Modified by loxxrider at 7:24 PM 1-20-2010_


_Modified by loxxrider at 11:43 PM 1-20-2010_


----------

